# Olive Oil Question?



## koke (Nov 29, 2005)

Does olive oil ever go bad?  Mine has a funny taste and smell, I just opened it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes it does.  Depending on storage conditions and age, any vegetable oil can and will become rancid.  If it smells/tastes bad, that'st usually the problem.

Store olive oil in a cool dark place such as a cabinet away from heat sources such as the stove/oven and dishwasher.


----------



## QSis (Nov 29, 2005)

I have an olive oil question myself.  

Last night I saw Emeril use Portuguese olive oil.  Anyone in the Boston area have suggestions as to where I could look for that?

Lee


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 29, 2005)

currently if your store carries Lio extra virgin, get it...a fine fruity Turkish Olive oil


----------



## jennyema (Nov 30, 2005)

They carry Portuguese olive oil at the Super Stop and Shop in Quincy.  It has a small Portuguese food section with sardines, oils, etc.  I know SnS's carry different things depending on where they are (mine has great asian selection; the one in South Bay has a huge array of hispanic stuff) but you might look if one is near you.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 30, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Yes it does. Depending on storage conditions and age, any vegetable oil can and will become rancid. If it smells/tastes bad, that'st usually the problem.
> 
> Store olive oil in a cool dark place such as a cabinet away from heat sources such as the stove/oven and dishwasher.


 Exactly, and it's best not to store olive oil in the fridge. Storing you oil in a dark coloured glass bottle is a good bet too


----------



## pckouris (Dec 2, 2005)

Store Oil Oil? I use it up to rapidly to "store" it! What are you guys talking about?


----------



## QSis (Dec 4, 2005)

Jennyema, do you happen to know the brand name of the Portuguese oil?

Thanks so much!

Lee


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 4, 2005)

DIfferent olive oils have different flavors ... Spanish and Turkish are often very fruity, many Italian ones are grassy, and some French ones are spicy.  Depends on the olives etc.  Cheap oils (pumace mixtures) and pure olive oil are often extracted using heat or chemicals and may have residual acidic flavors.  However, an oil with a tanic touch that tweeks your cheeks like tea or red wine in considered a fine thing.


----------

